# Cabo San Lucas



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I had the good fortune to spend four days in Cabo San Lucas assisting in their Marlin University. We travled on a Monday, fished thenext four days, and traveled home Saturday. There were 20 anglers from all over the US, Jamaica, and Brazil. Some were experienced saltwater/bluewater fishermen and others had never fished in the saltwater before. Dave Ferrell (marlin magazine editor), Peter Wright from Stuart, Walker Holcomb, George Sawley, and I each fished a different boat and the group was broken into fours and they rotated between boats.

For the most part the bite was off. Everybody caught billfish, mostly striped marlin but two of the billfish were sails. We fished with the Picante fleet on Cabos ranging from 33 to 45 feet and would recommend them as a charter operation. 

Basic approach was to troll 4 outfits, one off each rigger, a flat line and a flypole off the bridge. A 5th casting rod with a live bait was ready as a pitch bait. A few fish were caught on the troll but most were caught by finding a fish tailing down sea, setting up on it and pitching/casting a live bait to it. 

The season to be there is Dec-Feb. Schools of striped marlin get on the bait balls and you can have some really high numbers. George had his boat there, the Stalker, this past winter and literally caught hundreds of Striped Marlin and Sailfish.

The next Marlin U is at the great barrier reef, they also have one in Guatamala and Costa Rica










Stripey boatside










Dick Borgner of Palm Harbor FLwith his first striped marlin










Mason from Wisconsin had never been saltwater fishing but he was a quick study










Getting bait


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds awesome. I want to go there one day.


----------

